# (RISOLTO)prima installazzione...primi problemi!

## bmax84

Ciao a tutti, 

primo messaggio nel forum!

Sono un utente linux da poco piu di un anno  (non molto quindi)!

Non mi considero però alle primissime armi, ho fatto qualche sperienza in questo tempo!

Dopo i primi mesi di utilizzo di ubuntu (tanto per ambientarmi e per capire come funzionavano le cose in linux) ho provato diverse distro.

Ora della fine sono approdato su arch.

Siccome sono amante di KDE appena saputo che 'c'è una distro basata su arch e centrata su kde (CHAKRA) ho adottato quella in modo definitivo.

Cmq la voglia di imparare non mi manca, allora ho deciso di provare gentoo.

Ho provato l'installazzione su una macchina virtuale prima di fare danni, e dopo un paio di tentativi ce l'ho fatta.

Allora mi sono convinto di provare sul pc reale.

Ho deciso di installare gentoo su un disco usb esterno.

Dopo aver letto alcuni topic sul forum, (a causa di diversi kernel panic   :Very Happy:  ) ho capito che dovevo utilizzare genkenel per la compilazione del kernel.

Cosi ho fatto e difatti il sistema si avvia finalmente!

Però al boot ho notato che la risoluzione adottata dal sistema non coincide con lo schermo che uso (invece con il live cd era tutto a posto).

Inoltre ho notato che la rete non funziona nel nuovo sistema installato! (nonostante abbia seguito la guida per filo e per segno!)

chiedetemi pure cosa postare per aiutarvi a capire il problema.

PS forse ho sbagliato sezione dove postare vero?

CiaoLast edited by bmax84 on Fri Jun 01, 2012 1:01 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ago

 *bmax84 wrote:*   

> PS forse ho sbagliato sezione dove postare vero?

 

Sì. Benvenuto!

Moved from Forum di discussione italiano to Forum italiano (Italian).

----------

## k01

 *ago wrote:*   

>  *bmax84 wrote:*   PS forse ho sbagliato sezione dove postare vero? 
> 
> Sì. Benvenuto!
> 
> 

 

 :Laughing: 

 *bmax84 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Però al boot ho notato che la risoluzione adottata dal sistema non coincide con lo schermo che uso (invece con il live cd era tutto a posto).
> 
> Inoltre ho notato che la rete non funziona nel nuovo sistema installato! (nonostante abbia seguito la guida per filo e per segno!)
> ...

 

se è solo al boot il problema probabilmente dovrai abilitare il framebuffer. dai un'occhiata a questo ad esempio: http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/KMS dipende anche dalla scheda video che hai comunque

per la rete, non compare l'interfaccia neanche dando ifconfig -a? nel caso controlla con lspci il modello della scheda e abilita il modulo corretto nella configurazione del kernel, anche con genkernel puoi dare --menuconfig (mi pare che la sintassi sia questa, mai usato genkernel) e personalizzare le opzioni   :Wink: 

----------

## bmax84

Eccomi qua, 

allora con la rete ho sistemato (presumo di aver sbagliato l'assegnazione del dominio......presumo!)

Cmq l'importante è che ora funziona.

Ora resta solo il problema della risoluzione video.

LA scheda grafica che ho è questa:

(posto l'output del comando lspci)

```

[max_chakra2@chakra-pc ~]$ lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 4 Series Chipset DRAM Controller (rev 03)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family PCI Express Port 1 (rev 01)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family PCI Express Port 2 (rev 01)

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 01)

00:1d.1 USB controller: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 01)

00:1d.2 USB controller: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 01)

00:1d.3 USB controller: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 01)

00:1d.7 USB controller: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 01)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev e1)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GB/GR (ICH7 Family) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 01)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) IDE Controller (rev 01)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation N10/ICH7 Family SATA Controller [IDE mode] (rev 01)

01:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 03)

```

ah, mi devo spiegare meglio, la risoluzione è errata non solo al boot, ma anche durante l'uso del sistema (che per adesso è solo quello minimale a riga di comando)

Cmq grazie del link, ora ci do un occhio.

----------

## bmax84

Allora direi di aver risolto il problema.

Ho ricompilato il kernel abilitando il supporto alla scheda vga-vesa e inserito nella riga "kernel" del file /boot/grub/grub.conf l'opzione vga=795

il risultato non mi sembra perfetto...però gia meglio di prima!

Ora provo a installare kde...

Grazie intanto per l'aiuto

----------

